# quick question > LOOK 986 (mtb/vtr)



## Franky74 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi folks,

I've a quick and urgent question. I will order a pre-customized LOOK 986 MTB by tomorrow (the last one available in germany...). The german dealer told me, that the painting "OFFROAD" is no longer available and the bike/frame will be delivered without this writing.
Could anyone here confirm this statement?!

Any response/help would be greatly appreciated,
best regards and greetins from AUSTRIA,

Franky


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*no offroad*

The ones we have at the studio do not have this writing on them. They were ordered several months back so I think your dealer is correct. 

When you're having fun ripping up the trail on it, you wont miss it though! Sweet bike. 

Enjoy,


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I believe the pre-production versions had "offroad" on them, but the production versions do not. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## Franky74 (Jun 12, 2007)

*...*

Gentleman, THX a lot! 

Cheers,
Franky


----------

